# [Confirmed to be BS] New spiderman, played by... Zac Efron.



## Wabsta (Feb 4, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> HIGH School Musical heartthrob Zac Efron is set for a £9million pay day as he takes on the role of SpiderMan.
> Zac Efron will replace Tobey Maguire in the fourth blockbuster movie, due to start shooting later this year and scheduled to hit cinemas in 2012.
> 
> Tobey, 34, stunned bosses at Universal Pictures last year when he announced he was quitting the megabucks franchise.
> ...



Source: OK!



Spiderman 1 2 and 3 were great movies imo.
But dude.. replacing toby with this fag?
That's like making a new part of the movie Blade, and replacing Wesley Snipes with that fag vamp from twilight..


----------



## mayhem366 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ahh noooo!
It is a sad day for the spiderman franchise.

Zac Efron is a dusch.


And also replacing Kirsten Dunst!?
Are they stark raving mad?


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 4, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..........

What a shame....Disney is invading everything...wait...did Toby said himself to recommend Zac? Yes? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.........


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 4, 2010)

Why did they put that gay, faggish, shitty, whining bitch as spiderman?!

WHY?!??!!


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 4, 2010)

This is OH SO WRONG!


----------



## luke_c (Feb 4, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT


----------



## WhoRuJudge (Feb 4, 2010)

Are we sure this is accurate?
I thought Raimi quit, and Sony decided to reboot the franchise and start fresh.
I think the "Source" mentioned in the article, may be just trying get get money for supposed "insider information"


----------



## azure0wind (Feb 4, 2010)

ugh..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i think i will not watch this new SpideraMan Movie...


----------



## redact (Feb 4, 2010)

my reaction upon hearing news..

[18:17]  http://www.ok.co.uk/celebnews/view/18263/Z...ext-Spiderman-/ ZAC FUCKING EFRON
[18:17]  I REFUSE TO EVEN PIRATE THE MOVIE
[18:17]  spiderman wasn't faggy/angsty/emo enough >:|
[18:17]  THEY HAD TO MAKE HIM SING TOO!


----------



## luke_c (Feb 4, 2010)

WhoRuJudge said:
			
		

> Are we sure this is accurate?
> I thought Raimi quit, and Sony decided to reboot the franchise and start fresh.
> I think the "Source" mentioned in the article, may be just trying get get money for supposed "insider information"
> He did, this IS the new franchise.
> ...


FUCKING ZAC EFRON


----------



## WhoRuJudge (Feb 4, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> WhoRuJudge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was talking about this. They claim Tobey quit, and are replacing him for Spiderman 4. At least, that is what I got from the article.
The article implies movie 4, not a reboot. That's what I meant.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 4, 2010)

nvm. Why are they calling it Spiderman 4 then if it is a reboot?

Also it would make sense to have Zac Effron to start Peter since apparently they want it so that Peter develops his powers in high school instead of college.


----------



## silleeel (Feb 4, 2010)

This is bullshit rumours dont believe me read this news article :-

Proof


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 4, 2010)

silleeel said:
			
		

> This is bullshit rumours dont believe me read this news article :-
> 
> Proof


Thank god.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 4, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> It was also reported that Efron’s girlfriend and *High School Musical Star Vanessa Hudgens is set to replace Kirsten Dunst for the role of Mary Jane Watson.*



And Mary Jane is a red-head. Oh I wonder how that would've worked out lmao


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 4, 2010)

What is this I don't even

If this was true it would be a crime to humanity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We should've all dressed up as the villains, visited the studios and pull no punches.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 4, 2010)

WTH? They are true that it will appeal to a new type of audience, but do you really want that new type? 
Goddamn, I'm so done with Spidey now.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 4, 2010)

Saw the title and thought "yeah I wont even download this" saw the source and knew it was bollocks.


The guy playing Kick-Ass (and was also in Nowhere Boy) should be the next Spidey.



			
				Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heard of hair dye?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 4, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Saw the title and thought "yeah I wont even download this" saw the source and knew it was bollocks.



So this isn't confirmed and a done deal then?  Cos I will literally die a little inside if it's true.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 4, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> So this isn't confirmed and a done deal then?  Cos I will literally die a little inside if it's true.


Only a little?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 4, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After all the shitty remakes with mis-cast actors I've seen over the last couple of years there's only a little left!


----------



## WildWon (Feb 4, 2010)

You all surprise me.

Yea, he's in High School Musical, but what's to say he's not perfect for the role? I believe the kid can actually act. There have been worse choices for actors for roles (Toby McGuire is a SHITTY Peter Parker. I'm glad they're changing it up. And complaining about changing out Kirsten Dunst? PLEASE DO IT. *SHE* can't act her way out of a paper bag. Not to mention the mousy squished face. Her only redeeming qualities were shown in the well done rain kiss in the first movie... and it had nothing to do with her acting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please, tell me a good role she's done. ...anyone?)

Side note, it's not publicized info, but Wife® was introduced to Toby McGuire in NYC at some awards thing (she went to an acting conservatory, met people, went to a couple of awards shows), and was also introduced to his boyfriend of the time. I don't know if he's gay, was once gay, or is just plain bi, whatever, but saying "replacing Toby McGuire with this fag?" is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 4, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Yea, he's in High School Musical, but what's to say he's not perfect for the role? I believe the kid can actually act.


He is fucking dreadful in Me and Orson Welles.


----------



## stivsama (Feb 4, 2010)

Casting Zac Efron? You might as well be doing a parody. And they already did that, it's called Superhero Movie so please... Don't beat that dead, lifeless, unfunny horse of a franchise (of parodies, "_blank_ movie" etc.).


----------



## Depravo (Feb 4, 2010)

Here's the first footage of Zac Efron playing Spiderman. LINK


----------



## outgum (Feb 4, 2010)

i work in a cinema, and i heard that they were thinking of using Robert Patterson as the new spiderman, which would be gay.


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 4, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> You all surprise me.
> 
> Yea, he's in High School Musical, but what's to say he's not perfect for the role? I believe the kid can actually act. There have been worse choices for actors for roles (Toby McGuire is a SHITTY Peter Parker. I'm glad they're changing it up. And complaining about changing out Kirsten Dunst? PLEASE DO IT. *SHE* can't act her way out of a paper bag. Not to mention the mousy squished face. Her only redeeming qualities were shown in the well done rain kiss in the first movie... and it had nothing to do with her acting.
> 
> ...


Lol... I take that back


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 4, 2010)

http://uk.movies.ign.com/articles/106/1066681p1.html


----------



## C175R (Feb 4, 2010)

This bulls*** right?
cuz if it is true then....WTF!?!?before he fights or after he beat it or got beat it hes gona start singin like fag!


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 4, 2010)

Can we cut the homophobic remarks please, you're sounding like a bunch of 8 year olds.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Feb 4, 2010)

No way...


----------



## MarkDarkness (Feb 4, 2010)

IRREGARDLESS. This does not have basis even as a rumor. It contradicts EVERY official remark made so far by the producers, Rami, and McGuire.

So just stop whining about it. It is not real.


----------



## Law (Feb 4, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure he was in an episode of NCIS and completely fucked it up.


----------



## outgum (Feb 4, 2010)

From what ive heard of all these freaking tabloids is the Zac Effron, That guy on The lightning theif and Robert patterson are all INTERESTED in the role of spider man, and that the possible replacement of people is there, and the mags just want to believe they know all about it, even if they have no proof.


----------



## WhoRuJudge (Feb 5, 2010)

silleeel said:
			
		

> This is bullshit rumours dont believe me read this news article :-
> 
> Proof



It's is not true.
Stop worrying about it.
Can we get a Mod to change the title of the thread so no one else believes this to be true?


----------



## alidsl (Feb 5, 2010)

Jim Carrey for Spiderman 4


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 5, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gingers are pale white, never half-black (at least to my knowledge)

Also THANK GOD ITS NOT TRUE!!!! Toby was perfect as Spiderman, just the right amount of nerdiness and relatability to be Peter Parker. Zac Efron...just the name sounds wrong, like they were picked from birth by their mother to be in the arts... (seriously celebs have stupid names)


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 5, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Jim Carrey for Spiderman 4


+1


----------



## WildWon (Feb 5, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it's not that hard to fuck up a horribly done show such as NCIS. But that's another rant for another thread.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Feb 5, 2010)

As much as i HATE zac fagron, i can see how he is attractive (Though forgotten about because of twilight) so my objection (If this was real) is that, isnt spidey supposed to be not-hot-socially-awkward?


----------



## Pyrofyr (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank goodness this is a rumor. I heard about this from random hearsay and kinda tossed it out of my mind just as fast because of how bad an actor he is.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 5, 2010)

Let me take this opportunity to say...

Who the fuck is Zac Efron?

Also, does anyone really care about Spiderman movies anymore? Spiderman 3 was awful. It gave my chronic diarrhea.


----------



## Advi (Feb 5, 2010)

I know that article was debunked, but the thought of any faggot from Disney Corp. actually getting ahead in the entertainment business outside of their little fantasy world simply terrifies me...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Let me take this opportunity to say...
> 
> Who is Zac Efron?
> 
> Also, does anyone really care about Spiderman movies anymore? Spiderman 3 was awful. It gave my chronic diarrhea.


He's in 



Spoiler: WARNING: CRAPPINESS INSIDE



High School Musical


 among other things.

And what was awful about 3?


----------



## Advi (Feb 5, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, it did stop being interesting after the second one. The third one was just shallow and tried too hard, and Parker's introverted personality being replaced with a tough guy is just unacceptable.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Feb 6, 2010)

You guys should stop bashing Zac Efron just because of that fecal dumpster that is High School Musical.

Outisde of that series, he is a passable actor. Obviously he is not McGuire's level - then again, McGuire's dramatic roles are fucking awesome... and he is getting even better as time goes by.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Feb 6, 2010)

Too bad his reputation is forever ruined and he has a name like a male hairstylist.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

They're cranking up the diarrhea dial for the movie, honestly Zac Efron playing Spider Man, what were they thinking and Vanessa Hudgens is absolute fail and just makes everything worse.  Just hearing that Spider Man is starring tween stars makes me want to get out a barf bag and puke.  Someone had too much alcohol and/or drugs when picking the starring roles.

Also, neither one of them have done anything that's considered decent.


----------

